# Sevierville, TN CCO (Tanger at Five Oaks)



## talk2mesun (Sep 23, 2006)

Anybody visit this CCO recently? I'd love to know what they have. You all know it's impossible to find out by calling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/


----------



## talk2mesun (Oct 16, 2006)

still wondering


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 5, 2006)

Are you in TN?


----------



## talk2mesun (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the northeast side!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone? bueller?


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Sevierville TN CCO*

once again ill try ! anyone?


----------



## gladlybeyond (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Sevierville TN CCO*

where is Sevierville? Probably far away from me. *sigh*


----------



## talk2mesun (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Sevierville TN CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gladlybeyond* 

 
_where is Sevierville? Probably far away from me. *sigh*_

 
It's in the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge mess. South-Southeast of Knoxville, Southwest of Johnson City.


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Sevierville TN CCO*

somebody give me an update! im craving mac gossip over here..lol


----------



## WORKTOBUYMAC (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Sevierville TN CCO*

Greetings from Knoxville-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was there on Tuesday--bought nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They did have the old style bottles of gel cleanser, fix+, and strobe cream. No pigments, yucky shadows, and lots of dark foundations.

I'm there every month or so, I'll keep you updated. Where are you in TN?


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Sevierville TN CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WORKTOBUYMAC* 

 
_Greetings from Knoxville-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was there on Tuesday--bought nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They did have the old style bottles of gel cleanser, fix+, and strobe cream. No pigments, yucky shadows, and lots of dark foundations.

I'm there every month or so, I'll keep you updated. Where are you in TN?_

 
Thank you soooo much! I'm in Johnson City and with traffic it takes 1.5-2 hours to get down there so I don't get there much. Thank you SO SO SO much for the update! It helps a lot!


----------



## talk2mesun (May 11, 2007)

anyone been back recently?


----------



## Clada (May 15, 2007)

Yesterday

Pigments-
Softwash Gray, Frost,Lovely Lily, Pinked Mauve and Rose

E/s
Fountain Bleu and  Purple Shower(?)  (the e/s selection was very sad)

E/l
Haunting, Delphic, New Weed, Non-Conformist, Macroviolet, Royal something, and about seven more I cannot remember  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lips
too many to name

Maidenchant creme blush and two very dark ones

and three of the e/s palettes from Xmas

three of the Xmas lip sets (two lippies and a gloss) pink, beige and red

the old packaging of the cleanser

several nail poilish

and brush sets from Xmas


----------



## nibjet (Jun 30, 2007)

I just went yesterday, I don't remember what all they had, but I picked up Overgrown, Chill Blue, Fiction, and Freshwater e/s.

I know they had Aquadisiac and Digit too.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 11, 2007)

i was there last week on vacation.  They had about 30 (no lie) purple showers, and NOTHING else in the way of e/s.  Miserable selection...:-(


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone been there in the last month? please comment if so!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello! I'm currently in Johnson City, but I'm from Knoxville...and usually travel to Knoxville every other week. I plan on stopping at CCO on the way in a few weeks...I can let you know what the selection is like then.


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whitney* 

 
_Hello! I'm currently in Johnson City, but I'm from Knoxville...and usually travel to Knoxville every other week. I plan on stopping at CCO on the way in a few weeks...I can let you know what the selection is like then._

 
I'm in Johnson City too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan on going to the CCO today or tomorrow and I'll report back what's there!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 11, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 13, 2007)

They had:
Eyeshadows - Purple shower, Rite of Spring, Jete
Pigments - tons! Accent Red, Viz a Violet, Pastorale, Subtle, Copperclast, Shimmertime, Dark Soul, 

Lipsticks - about 15 different ones, ones I remember are: Awaken, Plum like, pink cabana, the rest were meh

Lipglasses - about 30 different ones - ones I remember are Languish, Hothouse, Tres Cher!, Orangedescence, Dejarose, crystal rose, Opal lustreglass, negligee
8 pro long wears, including hot tomato, 
a ton of Lip Varnishes, 
4 chromeglasses, 
5 lipgelees including Valentines, Lu be Lu, and older ones
5 tinted lip conditioners
6 glimmershimmers
8 paints, including older dark ones and mauvism, and a silver one
3 shadesticks, one was blurberry i think
5 or so brushes, none of them were too exciting, they had 194 concealer brush though and the 222 brush
the 4 lipsets from christmas that have 2 lipsticks and a mini lipglass in them

dark shades of studio fix fluid and the creme foundation compacts

blushes - trace gold, peach twist, breezy, sunbasque, sweet as cocoa, flirt & tease

good as gold pearlizer, ever opal pearlizer

if i remember anything else ill edit this post. keep me updated too if you go back and they have other stuff in! <3


----------



## Whitney (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks! Oh I wanna take a trip now...gotta wait for payday


----------



## talk2mesun (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone been lately?


----------



## Whitney (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone been here recently?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey stopped in there today...I'll try to remember what all was down there...

About 10 different *pigments*... including...revved up, frost, pastorale, jardin aires, aire-de-blu....there were others; I just can't remember... 

About 6 *glimmershimmers*

Maybe 6 *glitter eye liners* (only one I remember is peacocky)

A few *liquidlast liners*

*Fluidlines* (about 10 of them): blitz & glitz, royal wink, jadeye, 

Tons of *lipsticks*

about 12 *slimshines* (the only one I remember was kissable)

And about 12 or so *eyeshadows*...

Four shades of the brow shader sets

*Brushes*....222, 225, 192 (and a few others)


----------



## karebear3289 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Has anyone been to the CCO lately?? I've not been in about 2 ? months..and my spring break is coming up and i was going to make a trip up there. Anything worth driving all that way for??*

*Thanks!*


----------



## karebear3289 (Mar 13, 2008)

SOOOO...I made a Trip to the CCO today after i got out of class at UT...They had more than they did last time I went.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







They had:
Most of the C-shock eyeshadows..eyepopping, wondergrass, Big T, Fab & Flashy..etc.
Clarity
Post Haste
Pen N Pink
Typographic
Digit
Seedling
Sweetie Cakes Quad
 I can't remember the rest of the e/s..

*Slimshines*..Gaily..Long Stem Rose..funshine..and about 8 other ones i think..and one Mattene idk the color

ALLL kinds of Lipsticks

About 10 or 12 pigments...Helium, copperclast, dark soul, revved up, jardin aires..etc.

Holiday lip stick/lip glass sets.

Soft sparkle eye pencils..Mint&Olive..and the black one i dont remember the name

Pearlizers

Hullabaloo highlight powder

about 7 blushes including: Strada, peachykeen, otherworldly

Shadesticks: overcast, corn, crimsonaire, royal hue, silverbleu, blurberry..and a few others..

3 MSF's...Global Glow, Northern Light, and Gold Spill

ALLL of the Tendertones..

a bunch of  brow shaders,..Hyper Real NW100..A creme foundation compact in all colors..im not sure which one....Studio Mist Foundation/Blush...a bunch of lipglasses.. nailpolish..the usual

Definately Make a Trip up there if you're looking for any of this stuff


----------



## talk2mesun (May 7, 2008)

zzzzz


----------



## karebear3289 (May 8, 2008)

I'm going Friday, after i go i'll make sure i post an update..

the last few times i have gone they haven't had anything exciting..it's been all of the same stuff..so i'm hoping they got a new shipment in.


----------



## karebear3289 (May 11, 2008)

ok so i FINALLY went today...they didn't have anything too spectacular IMO...it's pretty much the same things they have had since my last post...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they did however have like all of the mattene's and some shadows in a bucket at the checkout that they only had like 1 or 2 of..like parfait amour..summer neutral...newly minted..prussian..lightshade..paradisco..sushi flower..hush..and a few others i cant remember the names to...

my mom called up there a few days ago & they said they should have a new shipment in in about 2 weeks or so..so i guess i'll make another trip up there around that time & see if they have anything new

if you have any questions about a particular product or shade that you are wondering if they have ..just ask..i might remember LoL


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karebear3289* 

 
_ok so i FINALLY went today...they didn't have anything too spectacular IMO...it's pretty much the same things they have had since my last post...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they did however have like all of the mattene's and some shadows in a bucket at the checkout that they only had like 1 or 2 of..like parfait amour..summer neutral...newly minted..prussian..lightshade..paradisco..sushi flower..hush..and a few others i cant remember the names to...

my mom called up there a few days ago & they said they should have a new shipment in in about 2 weeks or so..so i guess i'll make another trip up there around that time & see if they have anything new

if you have any questions about a particular product or shade that you are wondering if they have ..just ask..i might remember LoL_

 
How much are the MAC eyeshadows there? I've never been to a CCO and I'm going to this one in June.


----------



## KikiB (May 11, 2008)

MAC shadows are $10 at the CCO.


----------



## citre (May 23, 2008)

I'll probably be going here tomorrow or Sunday, so I'll let you guys know what I see!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 23, 2008)

This may sound completely dumb , but what is this place? I'm new to MAC and have never been in a store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm from Chatt but I'm in Middle Tn for school ... I am planning a trip to the pigeon forge area.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_This may sound completely dumb , but what is this place? I'm new to MAC and have never been in a store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm from Chatt but I'm in Middle Tn for school ... I am planning a trip to the pigeon forge area._

 
A CCO is a cosmetic outlet. The CCO in Sevierville sells MAC. That CCO isn't that far away from you. Normally they are a tad cheaper than MAC, but they only carry certain items. Sometimes you can get lucky and get something that is LE. I've never been to one, but I plan on going to the one in Sevierville in June.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 7, 2008)

anyone been recently? i think i might go check it this week, would love to know some things to maybe expect!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to the Sevierville TN CCO and I figured I'd give yall a heads up on whats there in case you'll be in the area. I live 1.5 hours away and won't be back, so I can't do CPs. The people there despise me anyway, and I'm surprised my picture isn't on the front door banning me from entering.

Anyway.. they had:

Pigments: Copperized, Off the Radar, Rushmetal, Gold Mode, Fairylite, Jardin Aires, Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke, Viz a Violet, Revved Up, Dark Soul, 

Eyeshadows: Velvet Moss, Floral Fantasy, Eyepopping, Fab and Flashy, Bang on Blue, Rose Blanc (they're gone now though someone else bought it), and another purple that looked like Floral Fantasy and sucked just as bad.

Skincare: tons of skincare products, Fix +, Clean off Oil, Studio Moisture Cream, some kind of cleanser, and lots more products but I don't recall them

Lips: 6 tendertones including a green one, 2 lip sets with the 2 lipsticks and baby lipglass, about 25 lipsticks, none really that exciting (Jubilee, Ruby Woo, etc), lots of lipglasses, lip varnish, a few chromeglasses, a lot of slimshines including (gaily, kissable, and I'd know it if you asked a name whether or not it was there), 2 of those cake lookin lip things with the "icing" on the top, forget what they're called.

Face: Some Studio Techs, some Select SPF, some Mineralized Satinfinish bottles, assorted pressed and loose blot powders, medium dark Sundressing, those aerosol spray blushes, Global Glow MSF, the other semirecent MSF that's brown I forget the name if you asked I'd know Gold Spill maybe?

A gazillion nail polishes
2 brush sets
216 brush, 252 brush, 192 brush, "20" brush whatever that was, a lip brush, some other off the wall numbered brushes that seemed unhelpful
About 3 cream blushes, 2 powder blushes in grayish/orangish/not exciting colors
Mascara X, Pro longlash, and pro lash in brown colors
Softsparkle liners and the liner set, assorted brow finishers, creamstick liners, lipglass pencils, regular lip pencils
Assorted sponges
4 fluidlines, NO paint pots, about 10 paints, about 4 shadesticks
Mattene lipsticks, 2 pearlizers, 5 brow shaders, various concealers, and hullaboo powder -- edited cause i forgot these


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm coming to TN in about a month, but now I wont waste gas going to that outlet. I'll just stop at the one near me sometime this weekend.


  ---------------- Now playing: Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster via FoxyTunes


----------



## karebear3289 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_Went to the Sevierville TN CCO and I figured I'd give yall a heads up on whats there in case you'll be in the area. I live 1.5 hours away and won't be back, so I can't do CPs. The people there despise me anyway, and I'm surprised my picture isn't on the front door banning me from entering.

Anyway.. they had:

Pigments: Copperized, Off the Radar, Rushmetal, Gold Mode, Fairylite, Jardin Aires, Sweet Sienna, Gold Stroke, Viz a Violet, Revved Up, Dark Soul, 

Eyeshadows: Velvet Moss, Floral Fantasy, Eyepopping, Fab and Flashy, Bang on Blue, Rose Blanc (they're gone now though someone else bought it), and another purple that looked like Floral Fantasy and sucked just as bad.

Skincare: tons of skincare products, Fix +, Clean off Oil, Studio Moisture Cream, some kind of cleanser, and lots more products but I don't recall them

Lips: 6 tendertones including a green one, 2 lip sets with the 2 lipsticks and baby lipglass, about 25 lipsticks, none really that exciting (Jubilee, Ruby Woo, etc), lots of lipglasses, lip varnish, a few chromeglasses, a lot of slimshines including (gaily, kissable, and I'd know it if you asked a name whether or not it was there), 2 of those cake lookin lip things with the "icing" on the top, forget what they're called.

Face: Some Studio Techs, some Select SPF, some Mineralized Satinfinish bottles, assorted pressed and loose blot powders, medium dark Sundressing, those aerosol spray blushes, Global Glow MSF, the other semirecent MSF that's brown I forget the name if you asked I'd know Gold Spill maybe?

A gazillion nail polishes
2 brush sets
216 brush, 252 brush, 192 brush, "20" brush whatever that was, a lip brush, some other off the wall numbered brushes that seemed unhelpful
About 3 cream blushes, 2 powder blushes in grayish/orangish/not exciting colors
Mascara X, Pro longlash, and pro lash in brown colors
Softsparkle liners and the liner set, assorted brow finishers, creamstick liners, lipglass pencils, regular lip pencils
Assorted sponges
4 fluidlines, NO paint pots, about 10 paints, about 4 shadesticks
Mattene lipsticks, 2 pearlizers, 5 brow shaders, various concealers, and hullaboo powder -- edited cause i forgot these_

 

do you recall what fluidlines were there?? was Silverstroke by any chance one of them?? thanks!


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 25, 2008)

I was there on Monday, I'll try to remember what all they had. 

Paint Pots, Tinted Lip Conditoners, Tendertones, Brow Powders, Some Matte2 eye shadows, Shadesticks (Silverbleu, Blurberry, Taupographic and a couple others), Slimshines, Mattenes, lots of skin care, Softsparkle liners, Nail polishes, pigments, perfumes, some paints, the holiday lip sets in coral, lipglasses, and some lipsticks. Sorry I can't remember exact names, but I do hope this helps someone out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fluidlines were Nightfish, Haunting (I think), and Sweet Sage.


----------



## karebear3289 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamBelle* 

 
_I was there on Monday, I'll try to remember what all they had. 

Paint Pots, Tinted Lip Conditoners, Tendertones, Brow Powders, Some Matte2 eye shadows, Shadesticks (Silverbleu, Blurberry, Taupographic and a couple others), Slimshines, Mattenes, lots of skin care, Softsparkle liners, Nail polishes, pigments, perfumes, some paints, the holiday lip sets in coral, lipglasses, and some lipsticks. Sorry I can't remember exact names, but I do hope this helps someone out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fluidlines were Nightfish, Haunting (I think), and Sweet Sage._

 

Do you remember which paint pots were there?? if not a name maybe the color??


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karebear3289* 

 
_Do you remember which paint pots were there?? if not a name maybe the color??_

 
I know they had Blackground and Bare Study (because I bought both), and Fresco Rose. I'm sorry I can't remember the rest, but they did have about 4 or 5 more I think.


----------



## saab (Jun 27, 2008)

Thnks foer the info i might go there during 4th july weekend !!


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It seemed like they had more MAC this time than usual to me. I usually go about 4-5 times a year. Hopefully they will have some new stuff when I go back on July 28th. =)


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 27, 2008)

And wouldn't you know, I just discover MAC, and this is the first time since 1990, seriously, that I haven't taken my parents to the Smokies for a vacation. Wherein my mom & I always spent at least one day pillaging Five Oaks, usually in association with lunch at the Apple Barn and/or root beer floats at the A&W drive in. 

I'll have to live vicariously thru you, *glambelle*.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_





 And wouldn't you know, I just discover MAC, and this is the first time since 1990, seriously, that I haven't taken my parents to the Smokies for a vacation. Wherein my mom & I always spent at least one day pillaging Five Oaks, usually in association with lunch at the Apple Barn and/or root beer floats at the A&W drive in. 

I'll have to live vicariously thru you, *glambelle*._

 
I am in the exact same boat !!!!! It SUCKS


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_





 And wouldn't you know, I just discover MAC, and this is the first time since 1990, seriously, that I haven't taken my parents to the Smokies for a vacation. Wherein my mom & I always spent at least one day pillaging Five Oaks, usually in association with lunch at the Apple Barn and/or root beer floats at the A&W drive in. 

I'll have to live vicariously thru you, *glambelle*._

 
Aww I'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only been through the Smokies one time, and that was coming back from Ghost Town in Maggie Valley, NC. I got very carsick! 

I tried the Applebarn on my last trip and it was delicious! My sister loves Apple Butter and just apples in general (that is her kitchen theme) so we had to go. 

My first trip to the CCO was last August, and now you can't keep me away from there!


----------



## glamBelle (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone been lately? I'm going back around July 28th.


----------



## citre (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I went back in June and they didnt have much then (not even fix +!!), seems like they've improved since then, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm getting married in Pigeon Forge this weekend and we'll be staying there for our honey moon. And we're having our dinner/reception at teh Apple Barn... yumm. :9 I'll definitely go to the CCO! I'll be sure to thoroughly look and post back here. Is all the mac stuff in one spot or is there more on a wall or at the counter? Like I dont remember seeing brushes when I was there. Oh and do they have the mascara there now? How much is zoomlash at the CCO ?


----------



## karebear3289 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *citre* 

 
_Well, I went back in June and they didnt have much then (not even fix +!!), seems like they've improved since then, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm getting married in Pigeon Forge this weekend and we'll be staying there for our honey moon. And we're having our dinner/reception at teh Apple Barn... yumm. :9 I'll definitely go to the CCO! I'll be sure to thoroughly look and post back here. Is all the mac stuff in one spot or is there more on a wall or at the counter? Like I dont remember seeing brushes when I was there. Oh and do they have the mascara there now? How much is zoomlash at the CCO ?_

 
They have the MAC on stands in the middle of the store..& the brushes are at the counter at the very end.

They had a lot more than they usually do when i went a few weeks ago.I know they had all of the paintpots

As for the mascara..yeah they have mascara i just don't remember which ones or how much they were


----------



## citre (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karebear3289* 

 
_They have the MAC on stands in the middle of the store..& the brushes are at the counter at the very end.

They had a lot more than they usually do when i went a few weeks ago.I know they had all of the paintpots

As for the mascara..yeah they have mascara i just don't remember which ones or how much they were_

 
Thanks! I definitely gotta get me a paint pot! I'm going to use it as an eyeshadow base, but I'm not sure whether to get Rubenesque, Painterly, or Bare Study! I also want to pick up a blush, but I'm not sure which one to try first! Someone give me a rec... I suck at picking out blush colors. LOL. If they dont have Zoomlash, I'll probably get Mascara X. How does Pro Long Lash compare?


----------



## wintersday (Jul 19, 2008)

anyone have any updates for this CCO?


----------



## glamBelle (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be there next Monday, and I'll try to get online and update this thread when I get back to the hotel room.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 27, 2008)

I made my first trip to the CCO yesterday and was AMAZED

Piggies 

My Lady 
Mauvement 
Dark Soul 
Coperized
Revved up 
Sweet Seina 
Smoke signals 
gold mode 
jardin aries 

and a few more 


They had a ton of lippies I got 

Syrup 
Utter Pervertte
Haux 

They had concealer Pencils 
Sudio Fixes in every color but mine lol ( NW20) 

Only Eyeshadows I remember 

Typographic


Lots of paint pots 

Indianwood ?
ground Work 
and about 8 more 

LOTTS of paints 

about 8 nail polishes

 i was so excited lol tons of goodies =)


----------



## glamBelle (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I made my first trip to the CCO yesterday and was AMAZED

Piggies 

My Lady 
Mauvement 
Dark Soul 
Coperized
Revved up 
Sweet Seina 
and a few more 


They had a ton of lippies I got 

Syrup 
Utter Pervertte
Haux 

They had concealer Pencils 
Sudio Fixes in every color but mine lol ( NW20) 

Only Eyeshadows I remember 

Typographic


Lots of paint pots 

Indianwood ?
ground Work 
and about 8 more 

LOTTS of paints 

about 8 nail polishes

i was so excited lol tons of goodies =)_

 

Thank you so much! I know what to expect now, when I visit in the morning!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 29, 2008)

So they have MAC? 

because when i do the search, it only shows estee lauder being in this outlet mall


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 29, 2008)

They have MAC Estee Lauder, Clinique , Bobbi Brown .... and some more i think


----------



## reverieinbflat (Jul 29, 2008)

MAC is Estee Lauder.

I haven't been in over a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to hear updates.


----------



## wintersday (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you know if they had Bare Study paint pot? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I made my first trip to the CCO yesterday and was AMAZED

Piggies 

My Lady 
Mauvement 
Dark Soul 
Coperized
Revved up 
Sweet Seina 
Smoke signals 
gold mode 
jardin aries 

and a few more 


They had a ton of lippies I got 

Syrup 
Utter Pervertte
Haux 

They had concealer Pencils 
Sudio Fixes in every color but mine lol ( NW20) 

Only Eyeshadows I remember 

Typographic


Lots of paint pots 

Indianwood ?
ground Work 
and about 8 more 

LOTTS of paints 

about 8 nail polishes

 i was so excited lol tons of goodies =)_


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wintersday* 

 
_Do you know if they had Bare Study paint pot?_

 
Nope, I wanted it and it seemed like it was the ONLY one they didn't have


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump - going tomorrow, any updates?


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Aug 6, 2008)

I went today - They had...
TONS of paint pots. Ones I remember are...
constructivist
blackground
indianwood
(no barestudy)

Paints - dont remember names - I got cantan candy
they had green paint, purple, etc. 

Pigments - 
Dark Soul
Helium
Viz-a-violet
gold stroke
mauvement
sweet sienna
off the radar
fairylite
(maybe more I don't remember)

select SPF foundations (including discont. NC15)

Fix +

about 5 cream blushes

glitter liners and the liquidlast liners

lots of lipsticks (nice pinks too, including out to shock from c-shock)

Eyeshadow pots... about 10 diff. ones.  I remember freshly minted.

beauty powders

various nail polishes

lots of shade sticks

HTH


----------



## wintersday (Sep 20, 2008)

anyone been? updates?


----------



## wintersday (Oct 4, 2008)

how bout now, any updates???


----------



## citre (Oct 13, 2008)

any more updates?? i'm going in early november, so if nobody has any updates before then i'll have some when i get back. :]


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 13, 2008)

I just went the other day.

they had a ton of foundation, but all Select SPF which i hate.
Umm they had blunt powder (i bought this to contour when im tan)
They had some lipsticks and lip balmy things
About 10 nail polishes
maybe 8 pigments
ummm im trying to think. 

I bought handwritten e/s and tete-a-tint e/s. they had some others probably like 9 or 10.

its usually the same stuff everytime i go. i hope they get some new shadows in, they are always the same ones when igo! i live like 2 seconds away though, so next tim ei go in i will update!


----------



## citre (Oct 27, 2008)

Any more updates?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 27, 2008)

sorry, but i dont. Are you local to it?

They usually dont have much different stuff which annoys me! Lol. eyeshadow wise.

but im going probably some night this week just because i want to! So ill update this as soon as i can!


----------



## citre (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, thanks!! No, I'm not local. I just want to go ahead and start making me a list out of  what I wanna get, since I'll be there next weekend. Pigeon Forge is like my home away from home since my family vacations there so much. Its about the only place we go.. haha. But everytime I'm there I go to the CCO. Its about the only time I get to buy MAC! LOL.


----------



## citre (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay, I'm in Pigeon Forge now and plan on going to the CCO tomorrow or the day after... will update with what I find! :]


----------



## karebear3289 (Nov 13, 2008)

updates anyone? thinking about going after i get out of class tomorrow


----------



## Whitney (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Guys...visited the CCO the other day...I'll try and remember what they had...

*Atleast 10 pigments:*

Your Ladyship 
Lark About
Mutiny
Bell Bottom Blues
Gl
Tea Time 
Jardin Aires
Gilded Green
(can't remember the rest)


*Eyeshadows*
About 10 to 15: 

Pen N Pink
Post Haste
Typograhic
Time & Space 
(sorry can't think of the rest)

*A bunch of lipsticks & lipglasses like always*

*A couple of Color Forms Eye & Lip palettes*

*A couple of Color Forms brush sets *

*About 8 Paint Pots:* 

Perky
Layin Low
Rollickin'
and a few more

*A few more blushes then usually*

*About 10 different Nail Polishes*

*A bunch of slimshines and mattenes*

*That all I remember... hoped that help. *


----------



## jen77 (Jan 4, 2009)

Went there today. About the same stuff as above post. All the foundations and concealers they had were darker[40 and up]. I was hoping they would have had some palettes, the only ones that had were two color form ones. I didn't see any brush sets either.

Didn't see nothing that caught my eye though so I bought nothing


----------



## PerformingMAC (Jan 6, 2009)

Did you look at the counter for the brush sets? When I was there last, (12/30-08) they had two from the colourforms collection up there.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 8, 2009)

would anyone mind cping for me? and i was wondering if anyone knows if they have the 109 brush?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 16, 2009)

I go there at least once a week. There isnt usually any new stuff lol.

They have more eyeshadows then before (but i cant remember them off the top of my head, nothing i want)

Quite a bit of pigments, at least 15.

All the foundations/concealors etc ARE all for darker skin tones. They never have antyhing for me. 

i just bought a brush set. It was purple? Before i got into MAC lol. 

and i got the 185 brush <3 !!!

I also wish they woudl get more lipglasses in! lol. 

I will update next time i go with more specifics!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_would anyone mind cping for me? and i was wondering if anyone knows if they have the 109 brush?_

 

They didnt have it when i last went. Come to think they have never had that brush since ive been going. I will probably be going sometime this weekend, so i will let you know!


----------



## saab (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone been here off late.. i wanted to know since i am going to smoky mountains for valentine's day ..


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Feb 11, 2009)

I just visited the CCO couple of hours ago and this is their lastest addition to the stuff at the CCO.
They have the starflash collection. The colors that they have are Grand entrance, Dreammaker, Go, Bold and Brazen, Talent Pool ( only 2 available though) and Stars by Night. 
They have the Holiday 08 lip collection there.
In termsof pigment, they have several. Some of the ones I saw were Viz-a Violet, Quick Frost, Your Ladyship, Kitchmas, Quick Radar and several more.

They have the Metal X cream collection in 3 different colors.

In terms of blushes, the collection in the store has decreased and they have Cerche as the only cream blush but have Hushabye (tons), 1 Blunt, 1 Peach.
They have several blush highlight powders such as Sunspill and others. 
 They have almost all the paints that have become discontinued earlier last year and they have several paint pots.

Some of the paintpots seen were Groundwork, Constructivist, Delft, perky, rollickin, indianwood and a few more. Painterly paintpot is not available. If you are hunting for that, they have the paint version of it called Bare study.

I got 5 eyeshadows, 1 blush and 1 paint. They told me they had just put the Starfash eyeshadows out today morning!! 


Hope this helps!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Feb 23, 2009)

Headed there this weekend =D any updates ?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey gals, I went by there this weekend some of the things i saw

Pallete

all the red jewel lip 
the warm eye palet with the jewel 


Pigments 
Mutiny 
Gold Stroke 
bell bottom blue 
circa plum 
sweet seina 
your ladyship 
Tea time 
Mauvment 
coperized 
smoke signals 
Kitchmas 



Shadows 
Two to glow 
Purple Shower 
Post haste 
Newly minted 
evening aura 
femme fi


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 17, 2009)

They got in a bunch of new things today. I almost pissed my pants. I definitely have to go back when I have money (I was exchanging things).  I can not remember everything...but here's a few things I do recall...a lot of new paint pots, fluidlines and some MSNF's. I think there was also some Hyper Real foundation in some shades. There may have been a new shadow or two....I am not too sure of the rest. I think you all should just go see for yourself, because you're boun d to want something, lol. I know I did!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 19, 2009)

what kind of paintpots do they have do you remember by any chance?


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 21, 2009)

I went there today at 3pm and they had awesome stuff there! They have better stuff in there compared to last month. 

They had several paintpots like Delft, constructivist, Soft ochre( its towards the back, so bend down and look behind the different rows of paintpots), indianwood, fresco rose, perky, artifact, groundwork, quite natural, greenstroke, Black ground,mossscape . They pretty much have everything other than Painterly and rubenesque.

In terms of Tendertones, they have everything, which was awesome.
They had 4 strobe lip conditioners (dont know the collection), which was a clear one, peach, pink and  burgundy one. I ended up getting 2 of those. 

They have the Viva glam IV lipstick and diffferent others like, Hug me, Twig,  Twig- Twig, Back to Del Rio, Curtsy, Utter Pervette etc..

They have several lipglosses.

In terms of eyeshadow, they have all the Starflash collection, except for Smoke and Diamonds (which they sold out of). They have the Neo sci fi except for Time and Space.  They have the Cool heat collection eyeshadows too. Some of the eyeshadows I remember are Shore Leave, Meet the Fleet, Floral Fantasy, Warm Chill, warming trend, Brownscript, Graphology, Fab and Flashy. 
They have updated their eyeshadow collection and dont have the same old eyeshadows like the previous months I have been there. 
They had the Mineralized eyeshadow duos in Fresh Green mix, two to glow, pink split and some of the metal x cream shadows

They have the Bronzers from Neo-sci-fi in Refined Golden and Solar riche. 

In terms of blushes, they have Sincere, Feeling, Enough Said, Hushabye, Stark Naked, Sweet William and Blossoming. They have Spaced out and X-rocks from Neo scifi.

They have most of the fluidlines except for Blacktrack and Dipdown.

*****The MOST AWESOME thing was that they have THE RED VELVET and LEMON CHIFFON shadesticks from the Sugar sweet collection!!!!!!!!!****
They also have the old version of Penny and Bei-jing as well as others that I cant remember.

They have the MSF Natural in the Medium Dark/ Shimmer, Light Medium/ Shimmer. 
They have a bigger collection of Nail polishes from MAC.
There arent that many full size brushes except for the 239, 222,225, 185, 3 lipbrushes and a few others that didnt look familiar.

They have fast response eye cream, cleansing gel, strobe moisture cream, strobe liquid in the skincare section.

HTH
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Happy Shopping! I was uber thrilled.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow!  Their selection is awesome!  Too bad I don't live in TN :-(


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Wow! Their selection is awesome! Too bad I don't live in TN :-(_

 
Same here!!! There is a lot on the new update I have on my list


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was on my way back from Asheville, NC ( from work) and couldnt resist the temptation of not stopping by the CCO!!
I am so glad I did. They had FIX+ ( in the new packaging) there and I ended up buying 3 of them( which is the limit). They had 1 left on the shelf. 

In terms of paintpots and pigments, they have the same ones as the last time I went there( check my previous postings).

They had only updated the skincare line and have the Microfinisher in the new packaging, fast reponse eye cream, strobe lotion etc..
The brushes, eyeshadows, pigments havent changed either.   
They do have Jardin Aires and Sweet Sienna which is really popular. They had the Shadowy lady quad there( which they just put out)

The ladies there are super, uber nice and they know I I am one of their loyal customers since I go there at least every month!!  Of all the CCO's I have been to, they win the award for customer service.  So if you have any questions, just ask them.


----------



## glamBelle (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know if they have the Sculpt and Shape duos? My sister is going there for me tomorrow, and she doesn't know anything about MAC.


----------



## disconlemonade (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamBelle* 

 
_Anyone know if they have the Sculpt and Shape duos? My sister is going there for me tomorrow, and she doesn't know anything about MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately they don't.


----------



## jen77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody been by here recently? May be able to go by here this weekend, and just wondering if it would be worth the trip.


----------



## nibjet (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm going today!  The last time I went they had the Nordstroms exclusives from last summer, can't remember the collection name, but they had the eyeshadow, lip, and brush sets, and that was in March!


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd like to know also...I was there 2 weeks ago...but I am just hoping they may have some new stuff before I head back out there!


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 26, 2009)

I went today and nothing new. =[


----------



## Lisha302 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll be going in 2 weeks!!! I keep checking to see if there are any updates haha!! The sad thing is, right now I'm starting a list of all the things people have seen that I want!


----------



## Lisha302 (May 10, 2009)

Alright, so I was a little bummed out at the selection this Saturday.  Don't get me wrong, there was a lot more than there used to be, just not what 
I wanted.  There were:

Virtually every color paint pot except the natural shades (painterly, bare study, etc.), a ton of pigments, including Circa Plum that just got re-released with Rose Romance, several eye shadows, Shadowy Lady eye shadow pallete, a few eye liners in odd colors (purple, green), Red Velvet and Lemon Chiffon shade stick from Sugar Sweet, several other shade sticks, 4 fluidlines (the only colors I remember are the green one and white one), a ton of tendertones, several lipsticks that looked gross, same for lipglasses, Studio Fix Fluid in about 7 shades, Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Duos in Medium, Medium Deep, and Deep (they include the highlighter), a few blushes. There were 8 or 9 brushes, but all except the 239 were pretty sad.  There were some that had 2 digit numbers instead of the normal number style.  There were also 2 brush sets from Christmas.

What I got:
Fix +, Spaced Out Blush (from Neo Sci-Fi), Quite Natural Paint Pot, Lotusland eyeshadow (from Starflash), Softnote Tendertone, and brush 239


----------



## makeuplover7239 (May 17, 2009)

I went there today, since when I made a trip last Sunday, I was informed that their stock was gonna be replenished on Monday!. 

Things that are new from the last month (since I go there faithfully every month at least once)

Mineralized Blushes in  Lovejoy, Warm Soul, Love thing, Gleeful and Dainty.

The eyeshadow in All that glitters is now added to the list of eye
shadows that they carry. 

The only interesting brushes that are there to me are MAC 222 and MAC 239.

In terms of skincare, they added the MAC lightful moisture cream which is 29 bucks. 
They added circa plum last month to their pigment collection. 
They added Mineralize Shimmer loose powder in 3 shades to the list.

I dont think they added anything new to the lipsticks, lipglosses, paintpots, tendertones. 


** See the previous listings of what was available last month****


----------



## glamBelle (May 26, 2009)

I'll be heading there this Friday! I haven't been since last summer. I will update you all on what they have when I get back (sometime Saturday). 

Hopefully, they will have some more new things in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also going to Myrtle Beach in July, and will hit both CCO's there. I'm going to be like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## glamBelle (May 30, 2009)

I was there today. This is what I remember them having:
Eye Shadows:
Femme Fi
Mink and Sable
Go
Dream Catcher (?)
Talent Pool
Lotusland
Brown Script
Signed, Sealed
Newly Minted
Poison Pen
Another Neo Sci Fi shadow (can't remember the name)
Knight
Pandamonium
Shore Leave
Meet the Fleet (I think that's the name). 
Grand Entrance

Paintpots:
Rollickin
Delft
Girlfriendly
Blackground
Quite Natural
The Green One (Dark Green)
Fresco Rose
Indianwood
Artifact

The had the mineralize blushes in Love Thing, and Merrily, some creme blushes, bronzers, Neo Sci Fi blushes. 

They had hyper real foundation, some pigments, the mineralize eyeshadows with three stripes, a couple of the suite arrays, brow finishers, shadesticks in overcast, lemon chiffon and red velvet, gracious me (they had more, but I can't remember). 

They did not have many lipglasses or lipsticks. They had some mattenes and slimshines. I know they have Love Knot lustreglass, because I bought it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were also some tendertones, and the color forums palettes, one antiqutise lip set, and a couple of the lip palettes. They also had the pro longwears, and a bunch of eye pencils.

Nail polish wise I remember seeing Nocturnelle and Vestral White. They had more nail polish this time around as well. 

This is about all I can remember. I hope this helps you all out.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jun 16, 2009)

I went there last Wednesday and they had great stuff in ! They are tons of new eyeshadows, specifically Stars and rockets, Sumptous Olive, fresh water, Gorgeous Gold. 
I bought six eyeshadows and when I came back on Saturday to do a more intensive haul, most of them were gone. They do have All that glitters, Woodwinked, Dazzelight, Henna, Flip, Knight (stuff from the BBR collections) and some of the BBR lipglosses, especially,Red devil ( which is so pretty!)

They dont not have the BBR MSF's though. They added a few blushes to their collection, but depending on when you go, it could be sold out.


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone visited this CCO recently? I'm planning on checking it out in a few weeks


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 11, 2009)

I've never been to a cco before and I'm not really sure what to expect. What is this cco like?


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 15, 2009)

So I just got back from this CCO and they had a pretty big selection of eyeshadows and lipsticks. I was suprised that they had almost every tendertone and quite a few shades of hyper real foundation, as well as a bunch of stuff from the skin care line.

Here's what I picked up(All MAC):
Pearlglide Eye Liner in Black Russian
True Romantic Beauty Power Blush
Cult of Cherry Lipglass
Red Devil Lipglass
Hyper Real Foundation in NW200
Utter Pervette Lipstick (luster)
Freckletone Lipstick (luster)

What I wish I'd picked up but talked myself out of...
Girl Friendly Paint pot
Lovejoy Mineralized Blush
Knight Eye Shadow
X Rocks Blush
Buoy-o-Buoy Lipstick
Red Velvet Shadestick
Tempting Eye Shadow Quad
Time and Space Eyeshadow

It's hard to recall everything but if anyone has any specific questions I'll try my best to remember!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone been recently?


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 3, 2009)

I went there last Friday and from what I remember they have the following stuff:

They have some of the popular lipglasses there. I dont remember the names since I wasnt really interested in them.

The brush collections is still the same as couple of months back. No change there.

They still have tons of the Neo Sci Fi eyeshadows and the Spaced out and X rocks blush. They had a couple of the Metal X shadows and some Mineralized eyeshadows. They still have the Natural Duo MSF's there but a few shades. They have some more pigments there and some paintpots too. 
They have the Gold and the Green colored Perfumes from MAC. 
Nothing really exciting at all.  I am scaling back on my MAC shopping, so I actually walked out of the store without anything! ( which is really shocking!)

I am trying to buy stuff that I will definitely use and not just to collect Makeup


----------



## nursie (Nov 18, 2009)

was here this past weekend, all i got was snowscene lipglass. i was disappointed by what i saw here...but maybe that just means i have too much stuff already. i was hoping they'd have some graphic gardens stuff but no.


----------



## karebear3289 (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone been lately..I want to go before my Christmas break is over but i don't want to waste gas if it's the same stuff they've had..last time i went was in November a week or so before Thanksgiving.


----------



## wintersday (Mar 20, 2010)

LONG time no update! Anyone been lately? Please update!


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone been recently? I am in town this weekend, but I don't want to go if they don't have any new goodies. =]


----------



## karebear3289 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just made a quick trip up there after school yesterday and they have a bunch of new stuff. I'm not sure I can remember it all but i'll try.

Paintpots
Tendertones
A ton of lipsticks, some from Dame Edna and I believe Rose Romance
Lipglasses: permanent, Dame Edna, BBR, Neo Sci-Fi...
Dazzleglasses: "Stop!Look!" is the only one i remember
Dazzleglass Cremes: there were a few of these
Cremesheen Glass: Boy Bait
Lipstains from Rose Romance
Lip Gelees..none from the Lilly Pulitzer collection that I saw
Skin care: older packaging..lightful
CCB: Virgin Isle, Pearl, and one other?
Blushcreme: Sweet William, Blossoming
Blush: Stark Naked, both Neo Sci-Fi blushes, The Perfect Cheek(don't remember which collection it was from), a couple of other BP Blushes, a few Mineralized Blushes, i remember Moon River, and Intenso, and a bronzy one.
3 quads: Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Photorealism
shadow suite duos
Shadesticks from Sugarsweet
Eyeshadows: I don't remember exact colors, but i know they had some Matte2, Neo Sci-fi, the ones with the animal print packaging, Sugarsweet, Starflash, Naked Honey, and a bunch of others,
Lipglass Mini sets
Pigment charm set
225 brush, and a few others that i don't remember
Perfume
10 or 12 nailpolishes
10 to 15 pigments including Sweet Sienna and Circa Plum
MSFserfect Toping, Refined, Petticoat? or Porcelain Pink? (i don't recall), Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, Gold Deposit?, So Ceylon, maybe a couple of others.
Look Box Sets
about 10 Mineralized Eyeshadows
Dame Edna eyeshadow trio's
Dame Edna Beauty Powders
Naked Honey Beauty Powders
Mineralized powder foundation
MSF Natural and Natural/Shimmer, I believe I saw only Medium and maybe a couple of darker colors

And that's all i can remember! Hope that helps!


----------



## candaces (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone been recently??


----------



## karebear3289 (Jul 20, 2010)

anyone been in the past couple of weeks??


----------



## DownInAHole (Jul 26, 2010)

I went today and I was pretty disappointed that there were no new pigments. I went to get Sweet Sienna also, and they were sold out of it. I managed to find a few goodies though. I bought Love Lace e/s, Boy Bait cremesheen glass, Bell-bottom blue pigment & Gingerroot creme stick liner. 

The pigments I recall were Gold Mode, Mega Rich, Cocomotion, Antique Green, Heritage Rouge & another green. 

Show Orchid l/s, 2 newer shadsticks (forgot names), and about 3 new quads. Photorealism, Grey (forgot name), and the other names I can not remember.


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 9, 2010)

I was just there couple days ago and was dissapointed as well. Sounds like they still had just about everything the above poster has mentioned, but they did have blue flame eyeshadow from Style Black Coll. as well as Gilt by Association which I was surprised to see there cuz all the hype surronding them. They also had the bat black cream base and the other black base. A very sad collection of brushes. All they had were 2 holiday brush sets from 09. Oh, also had penny shadestick and about 4-5 more.  I actually walked away with nothing.


----------



## ericaa82 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Sevierville, TN (Tanger Outlets)*

has anybody been lately?


----------



## shellyky (Sep 25, 2011)

bump!


----------



## leahrenae (Feb 22, 2012)

I was there a few weeks ago. It was my first time going, so what I see may have been there a while, but I think it was a nice selection. There were quite a few big bounce shadows, a couple paint pots (all LE), tons of shadows, most of them LE, including mega metal shadows, quads, holiday sets, and the duos. There were quite a few pigments as well. Lots of lippies, face powders, a few concealers, blushes, and bronzers. They had a few 'to the beach' bronzers (every CCO seems to have those). Sorry this is so vague, but I'm going off of memory.

  	There was also quite a bit of Bobbi Brown stuff as well. they had a ton of creamy concealers in just about every shade.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to be going to Pigeon Forge in August and would like to stop by this location either on the way or coming back. Does anyone know if they would happen to have anything from the Fabulous Felines collection?


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 6, 2012)

so the vacation got cancelled and i'm pretty bummed :\ oh well, maybe it was better for my wallet in the long run.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone been in a while?

  	I've only been to there once. But may be headed that way soon.


----------



## Love7g (Mar 9, 2013)

Any sightings lately?


----------



## Kayylynn (Mar 18, 2013)

I was just at the store last weekend and was able to get Viva Glam Gaga lipstick and Lipglass, I was so excited! I also picked up a blush in Coygirl and a mineralize blush in Sakura. There were a couple of the eyeshadow palettes from the holiday release but I wan't very crazy about the colors so I passed on those.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 4, 2014)

anything new lately? i'm going in a month or so again~ so i'm hoping to stop by unlike like time!


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 2, 2014)

Visited this store on 8/31. This is what I remember seeing. I only looked at MAC things.

  Lipsticks - Flamingo, Razzledazzler, Diva, Touch, Freckletone, Peachstock, Fresh Brew, Angel

  Mineralize lipsticks - Elegant Accent, Style Surge, Dreaminess, plus one other

  Mineralize blushes - Warm Soul, and about 3 other colors

  MSF - Gold Deposit, Soft n Gentle, Lightscapade, Scene to be Seen

  EDSF - Fairly Precious

  They also had lots of eye shadows including Spoiled Rich Quad from Archie's and Riri Smoked Cocoa. Quite a few blushes even a couple of ED ones. A few foundations and a good selection of MSFN.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I hope to get up there soon.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 3, 2014)

awesome, thanks! saving up the $$ for when we hit this up going to gatlinburg in october lol


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 3, 2014)

Your welcome ladies. They had more than I've seen there in awhile.


----------



## dyingforyou (Oct 18, 2014)

went here last night! hoping to make another stop monday when we leave gatlingburg.  what i remember seeing is: riri smoked cocoa, all the msf's mimi listed above, several eyeshadows pigments and nailpolishes from hey sailor! (they had a LOT of crew), some archie's girls pigments and polishes, mineralized eyeshadows, several holiday eyeshadows from last year, the vg nicki1 sets, a lot of quads and duos, and a lot of the plw blushes. it was pretty nice, tbh since i've never been before.


----------



## mimi0701 (Apr 26, 2015)

I just visited this CCO yesterday. They had a good selection of MAC lipsticks and a ton of blushes. I've never seen so many blushes there before. But the thing that really surprised me was finding Tom Ford cosmetics there! They had 3 different eyeshadow quads, 2 different nail polishes, 2 lip gloss shades and three lipstick shades.


----------

